# no UG for me... just the real stuff !



## WINNY-guy (Jan 9, 2004)

just a comment to say that the UG labs sells an expensive and dangerous roids, compare to the real gear ! for me, it's just a "real stuff", or nothing. my gear come directly to the vet. i'm new in this forum....i know, my english is bad, but i try....i do my best...  

have a nice day everybody ! 



bienvenue au français...c'est plus facile dans cette langue !


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 9, 2004)

IMO just depends on what brand UG you get like IP pretty nasty shit but places like BL and QFS make quality stuff not bathtub gear


----------



## WINNY-guy (Jan 9, 2004)

** Sorry bro, but you can not ask for sources.  The UG labs mentioned are only available through a source.  Please PM me if you don't understand**

*Edited By: Crankin'steiN*


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 9, 2004)

lol at first i thought Winny-guy was telling me I couldn't ask for sources


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Jan 9, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-cbr929+Jan 9 2004, 10:47 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbr929 @ Jan 9 2004, 10:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> lol at first i thought Winny-guy was telling me I couldn't ask for sources [/b][/quote]
 LOL.  No I don't think that was it.... I think he was asking how he could get the underground stuff you mentioned...


----------



## WINNY-guy (Jan 9, 2004)

ok ! you are wrong !!

i just ask to know if it's possible to see this UD labs stuff (pictures,  

description of the products, the contry, and something like that.( I'm just curious)

I don't want buy a UD labs gear,   so i have my personnel gear for many many 

years again....my horses are my best friends !!! (real prescriptions)

sorry for this confusion !


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Jan 9, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-WINNY-guy+Jan 9 2004, 12:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WINNY-guy @ Jan 9 2004, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin-->   ok ! you are wrong !!

i just ask to know if it's possible to see this UD labs stuff (pictures,  

description of the products, the contry, and something like that.( I'm just curious)

I don't want buy a UD labs gear,   so i have my personnel gear for many many 

years again....my horses are my best friends !!! (real prescriptions)

sorry for this confusion ! [/b][/quote]
 Oh.... Shit sorry pal.

I didn't realize thats what you meant.....


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 9, 2004)

This is your opinion bro, you must have tried some bunk stuff. I have used several different companys of gear and right now I am using UG....I love it. Next cycle is UG again. And I've seen the lab results for the one I'm using.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 9, 2004)

Moved to apprpriate forum.

jsjs24


----------



## MasRogue (Jan 10, 2004)

Greetings guys....
I've tried both...factory gear and UG stuff. I'll stick to the UG stuff....but I guess I'm one of the few that has found a decent UG.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 10, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MasRogue+Jan 9 2004, 07:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MasRogue @ Jan 9 2004, 07:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Greetings guys....
I've tried both...factory gear and UG stuff. I'll stick to the UG stuff....but I guess I'm one of the few that has found a decent UG. [/b][/quote]
 Well, there's at least 2 of us. I know of at least 2 great UG labs.


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Jan 10, 2004)

In canada there is a prett side variety of UG labs....

I have found a good one that I stick with most of the time.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 10, 2004)

Shanghai Labs and Proline are good.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

QGL IS GREAT AND WINNY EXACTLY HOW STERILE DO U THINK THAT GEAR MADE FOR HORSES IS? I KNOW OF ALOT OF UG LABS THAT ILL TAKE OVER VET GEAR ANYDAY MOST AND I SAY MOST OF THE GUYS ARE ALOT MORE HONEST AND DONT UNDERDOSE AND UNDERFILL EVERY VIAL EITHER


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 10, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 9 2004, 08:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 9 2004, 08:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> QGL IS GREAT AND WINNY EXACTLY HOW STERILE DO U THINK THAT GEAR MADE FOR HORSES IS? I KNOW OF ALOT OF UG LABS THAT ILL TAKE OVER VET GEAR ANYDAY MOST AND I SAY MOST OF THE GUYS ARE ALOT MORE HONEST AND DONT UNDERDOSE AND UNDERFILL EVERY VIAL EITHER [/b][/quote]
 Yep


----------



## WINNY-guy (Jan 10, 2004)

thank you guy's, you have a great opinion on the subject. It's very cool to talk 

with you. I learn many things that i don't understand so...it's cool

have a good day !


----------



## 3Vandoo (Jan 12, 2004)

Bon écoute le françcais. Il y a plein de labs qui son excellent dans leur qualité et son de loin supérieur au produit vetérinaire.

322


----------



## tweak (Jan 12, 2004)

> *Bon écoute le françcais. Il y a plein de labs qui son excellent dans leur qualité et son de loin supérieur au produit vetérinaire.*



 :huh:


----------



## 3Vandoo (Jan 16, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-tweak+Jan 12 2004, 03:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tweak @ Jan 12 2004, 03:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> 





> *Bon écoute le françcais. Il y a plein de labs qui son excellent dans leur qualité et son de loin supérieur au produit vetérinaire.*



 :huh:

 [/b][/quote]
 LMAO!

I said listen the french, there is many labs thar are excellent in their quality and are far superior to some vet products!

322


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 16, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-3Vandoo+Jan 16 2004, 01:27 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3Vandoo @ Jan 16 2004, 01:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-tweak+Jan 12 2004, 03:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tweak @ Jan 12 2004, 03:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> 





> *Bon écoute le françcais. Il y a plein de labs qui son excellent dans leur qualité et son de loin supérieur au produit vetérinaire.*



 :huh:

 [/b][/quote]
LMAO!

I said listen the french, there is many labs thar are excellent in their quality and are far superior to some vet products!

322  [/b][/quote]
 Couldn't agree more bro.


----------



## 3Vandoo (Jan 17, 2004)

But then maybe someone has issues with UG and like to rip people off!


----------



## FUZO (Jan 20, 2004)

LETS NOT GORGET GOLDEN TRIANGLE,TOP NOTCH


----------

